# A second Golden?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is your current dog tolerant of other dogs? Does he have experience with younger dogs that you could judge by?

When the dog is older, it's your job to monitor the situation for the first 6 months or so to make sure that the puppy doesn't drive the older dog nuts. It's not hard to do if you are diligent with management (a crate in the kitchen, an exercise pen, baby gates) You will probably find that the puppy gives the older dog new life and they will probably become big buddies and play together. My very good friend has a 9 year old Lab who is well socialized and kind, her new puppy has been with them for over a month now and they've adjusted beautifully. You will wonder why you ever waited so long to have 2 dogs, it's really a lot of fun  I know I'll never have just one again.

If you have any reservations, I would be very careful about going with a reputable breeder who would take the puppy back if you had any problems with the older dog. In all the years I've been on this forum I think we have only ever heard of one or two real issues with the older dog not accepting the puppy. There are plenty of success stories.

p.s. Don't limit yourself to only a male puppy, ask the breeder for the most easy going puppy and make sex the secondary consideration. I've only ever had male dogs in almost 50 years, I love them. My Golden is my first female and she is my HEART. I adore her and frankly, so does the older Collie boy. Be open to the right puppy from the right breeder rather than making the sex of the pup an issue.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I had an 8 1/2 year old male Golden and got a female Golden puppy. Was one of the best things I could have done as it sent him into a second puppyhood. He is now 11 and she is about to turn 4 and they love each other. If your older dog is well behaved, he will set an example for the puppy, as well.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

About gender, I got a female because I'd always heard 2 dogs of the opposite sex are the best pairing as two males *can* (depending on the individual dogs) be competitive and that 2 females can sometimes be worse. Unless they're siblings, of course. But that may not be right. The male and female pairing works well for me.


----------

